# Sacramento @ Dallas Game Thread (2/24)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (34-20) @ Dallas Mavericks (35-16)
American Airlines Center, Thursday February 24, 2005
6:30 PT,







*
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Darius Songaila/Maurice Evans/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Alan Henderson/Dirk Nowitzki/Josh Howard/Michael Finley
Jason Terry  

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Mavericks board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Previous Matchups:

L 98 - 107  
L 113 - 115  

-----------------------

Dallas plays tonight vs. the Jazz in Utah so the Kings will have the advantage on rested players. And yes, I did put this thread up extra early to avoid the curse of Theo!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Damnit, I'll think of a way to jinx you guys


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Adelman didn't have small forward Peja Stojakovic, who missed his third straight game with a strained hamstring and likely will not play Thursday night when the season's longest road trip begins at Dallas.


From Today's SacBee.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Damnit, I'll think of a way to jinx you guys


You better not.


My predictions:

*Kings 118*
Mavs 110

*Bibby 34pts*
Dirk 38pts


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Well, I've been poking my Sacramento voodoo dolls all night


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

My prediction:

Kings 109
Mavs 102

Webber will have another good nite with 30+
Dirk 28


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I wonder if Peja will magically be able to play tomorrow...


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> Previous Matchups:
> 
> L 98 - 107
> L 113 - 115
> ...


the curse of theo lives on through him manipulating petrie into trading cwebb for 3 role players


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Damnit, I'll think of a way to jinx you guys


 :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Whatd I say

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=143653


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Only 8 people in uniform (if Peja doesn't play), this will be tough.

I hate TNT games.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

6-0 start, Mavs need a time out.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

27-23, Mavericks up after 1 quarter. The Mavs were really shooting lights out towards the end of the quarter.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Down by 4 1st quater, this is going to be a long time for Sac, if they play hard i think we could steal this one. Brad is going to have a huge night.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> Only 8 people in uniform (if Peja doesn't play), this will be tough.
> 
> I hate TNT games.



mavs will have about the same

no stack
no damp
no hendersen
no booth

don't think kvh will play tonight

we may only have like 8 healthy guys out there tonight


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 55
Mavs 58

Darius 11pts 5reb 3asts
Bibby 16pts 2rebs 2asts 3stls

M Daniels 16pts 7rebs 8asts


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Man, Darius gets minutes, and he produces, he could easily be an 18 and 10 guy for us


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Don Nelson is gone!!!

Kings more than hanging around...up 83-78.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Good screen! Two free throws and Harris is out of the game.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bibby has been phenomenal as expected.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

88-82, Kings going into the 4th quarter.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Songaila holdin' it down. He should start even when Kenny Thomas gets here IMO.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

This is going down to the wire...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here come the Mavs


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Mavs 109
Kings 105

4:12 left...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Mavs 109
> Kings 105
> 
> 4:12 left...


I have to say for a team who doesn't have their two main scorers (Webber being gone and Peja not playing), the team is doing a good job finding other scorers like Bibby, Songaila, and Mobley.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Mobley for 3! 112-110.


Bad foul Evans! Dirk makes both 114-110. 2:19 left.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Finley for 3...117-110, they just wont miss. It's going to be tough to win this one.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

What is up with Bibby's free throw shooting?

1-2 at the line 117-111.

Bradley travels, were still in it...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

120-113 with 18.7 left...free throws for Dallas


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Final-

Dallas 122
Sacramento 113


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

122 points allowed. Lord have mercy. I hope these guys coming can bring some damn defense. Songaila should be starting at the 4 no question.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm going to give these guys a big hand... My hat goes off to all the Kings players, they played their asses off tonight. I don't care that they lost... They did what they could, missing all that they were missing. Hats off...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Nowitzki, Mavs Stop Kings 



> DALLAS, Feb. 24 (Ticker) -- In the wake of the trading of Chris Webber, the shorthanded Sacramento Kings ran out of gas against the streaking Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> *The lack of depth finally caught up to Sacramento in the fourth quarter.* After a pair of free throws by Maurice Evans gave the Kings a 103-96 lead with 7:11 left, Dirk Nowitzki ignited a 13-2 run with a 17-foot jumper on the other end.


NBA.com BOXSCORE


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Nowitzki, Mavs Stop Kings
> 
> 
> 
> NBA.com BOXSCORE


If we played like this every time with our full lineup we'd be in good shape. They had to much firepower for us down the stretch.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> If we played like this every time with our full lineup we'd be in good shape. They had to much firepower for us down the stretch.


And that is whats going to happen. Just imagine having Peja, Corlis, Skinner and Thomas tonight. Also Bobby. 

This team is going to be good. :yes: Trust me.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> And that is whats going to happen. Just imagine having Peja, Corlis, Skinner and Thomas tonight. Also Bobby.
> 
> This team is going to be good. :yes: Trust me.


I sure hope so. Is Bobby Jackson going to be back for the playoffs?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> I sure hope so. Is Bobby Jackson going to be back for the playoffs?


He's supposed to be back in April I believe. I'm not so sure. Maybe someone else here knows more. :whoknows:

But he'll be there for the playoffs for sure. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> He's supposed to be back in April I believe. I'm not so sure. Maybe someone else here knows more. :whoknows:
> 
> But he'll be there for the playoffs for sure. :yes:


Jackson (torn left wrist ligament) is projected to return for the playoffs, the Sacramento Bee reports.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't need to jinx you guys


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Theo! said:


> I don't need to jinx you guys


You've jinxed us enough already...what else do you want??

:nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Nowitzki comes through late as Mavs top Kings 



> DALLAS - *Kings coach Rick Adelman said he admired the grit and resilience his team showed playing with just eight available players one day after trading the man he called the team's best player, Chris Webber.*
> 
> With or without Webber, the Kings have had major problems dealing with teams above them in the Western Conference. The Kings are 2-10 in games against San Antonio, Phoenix, Seattle and Dallas.


----------

